# Should Trump Officially Declare War On Iran??



## Biff_Poindexter (Jan 4, 2020)

The United States Is Now at War With Iran

   As much as Trump campaigned on not getting us further entangled in endless wars in the Middle East; with no exit strategy in sight --- as much as Trump and his cult followers pretend that they were against the war in Iraq all along -- I find it ironic that their authorization for taking out the military leader of a sovereign nation is the same authorization that allowed Bush to invade Iraq 18 years ago.....

*"The United States is now at war with Iran. You don’t deliberately kill someone like Soleimani unless you’re at war with his country, and even then, you want to think long and hard before you do, given the near-certainty of blowback. To convey a sense of Soleimani’s significance, it would be as if, during the Iraq war, the ayatollah had ordered the assassination of Gen. David Petraeus, Gen. Jim Mattis, the head of Special Operations Command, and the chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff"*

Now I can imagine if our Defense Secretary was killed in a drone strike by any country, especially a Middle Eastern country (except for Saudi Arabia) -- we will take that action as an act of war -- so we can't pretend to be naïve as to believe Iran wouldn't take this as an act of war...And if you say "well he killed our soldiers, we are already at war with Iran" -- then you should demanding that Trump go before Congress (and the American people) and seek an official declaration of war against Iran...

Soleimani was a bad guy is not a good enough reason for declaring war (and the new general will most likely be a bad guy too) -- just like Saddam was a bad guy was not a good enough reason for declaring war on Iraq...which is why he had to claim Iraq was behind 9/11, Iraq had nukes and there was a mushroom cloud waiting to happen in the US, blah blah blah....all bullshit.....

Which is why we still to this day haven't declared war on anyone, except this ambiguous non-entity known as the war on terror -- a convenient way to do anything you want to do as long as you claim its a war on terror....and this goes for Bush, this goes for Obama and this goes for Trump --- the guy who was supposed to be DIFFERENT from the rest of them.


----------



## Mr Natural (Jan 4, 2020)

Since I nor any of mine will be involved in it, I say have at it!


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jan 4, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> The United States Is Now at War With Iran
> 
> As much as Trump campaigned on not getting us further entangled in endless wars in the Middle East; with no exit strategy in sight --- as much as Trump and his cult followers pretend that they were against the war in Iraq all along -- I find it ironic that their authorization for taking out the military leader of a sovereign nation is the same authorization that allowed Bush to invade Iraq 18 years ago.....
> 
> ...


There's no way the House democrats will declare war on one of their largest financial backers


----------



## j-mac (Jan 4, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> The United States Is Now at War With Iran
> 
> As much as Trump campaigned on not getting us further entangled in endless wars in the Middle East; with no exit strategy in sight --- as much as Trump and his cult followers pretend that they were against the war in Iraq all along -- I find it ironic that their authorization for taking out the military leader of a sovereign nation is the same authorization that allowed Bush to invade Iraq 18 years ago.....
> 
> ...




Good grief...You progressives let your fantasy world really get away from you....We are NOT in a war, declared, or otherwise, unless you want to just post lies.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 4, 2020)

Iran has been escalating attacks against the US since Oct.


----------



## j-mac (Jan 4, 2020)

depotoo said:


> Iran has been escalating attacks against the US since Oct.




What, 1983?


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 4, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> .And if you say "well he killed our soldiers, we are already at war with Iran" -- then you should demanding that Trump go before Congress (and the American people) and seek an official declaration of war against Iran...


*Perhaps Trump's history of ignorance, arrogance, and cowardice will focus the attention of Americans on who pays the price for America's eternal warfare economy?

Colonel Larry Wilkerson was Colin Powell's chief-of-staff in the buildup to the invasion of Iraq, and he's noticed some key similarities to events then and now:*

Lawrence Wilkerson - Wikipedia

"On April 2018, Wilkerson explained in an interview with Sharmini Peries of the Real News Network, why he (Wilkerson) believes the U.S. president 'can do anything he pleases with regard to the armed forces of the United States anytime he pleases.' 

*"That reason, says Wilkerson, 'is because the American people are apathetic' and 'their representatives in the Congress are… cowards' *who, but for 'few exceptions like Mike Lee and Bernie Sanders and some of the others,' will not do anything to restrain such exercise of presidential power. 

"He also goes on to state that commercial interests related to oil and gas is why the U.S. would intervene in various places overseas including the Middle East and Afghanistan; and that other reasons for justifying U.S. intervention 'is just lying to the American people' and that the U.S. has a long history of lying to justify intervention, giving the examples of the Vietnam, Iraq, and Afghanistan wars."


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Jan 4, 2020)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > The United States Is Now at War With Iran
> ...


You have a link to Democrats getting financial backing from Iran...


I'll wait

I know when the leader of Saudi Arabia murdered a US resident -- it was their "financial backing" that lead our president to attempting to try to cover up and then justifying that murder


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Jan 4, 2020)

j-mac said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > The United States Is Now at War With Iran
> ...


So how does something Congress passed in 2002 give the President the right to do what he did 18 years later??

Or do you think a president can do whatever he wants when he wants??


----------



## j-mac (Jan 4, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...




What a dumb comment...You do realize that's like asking how something ratified in 1782 gives the President his powers today right? 

Face it, you're just pissed that Trump took the right action.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jan 4, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...


Money laundering, bro. The dems perfected it


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Jan 4, 2020)

j-mac said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > j-mac said:
> ...


The reason you dic suckers get so triggered over the war in Iraq isn't because you were against it...…

it is because you were wrong and hate having to admit that a "liberal" was right...…


and the same cheerleading you are doing now -- you will pretend to be against years later when the dust settles......now tell me how this drone strike is resulting in us pulling troops OUT OF IRAQ like Trump said he would??


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Jan 4, 2020)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...


In other words, you have no evidence...just some shit you pulled out your ass?? cool...

Tell you what....send all of that evidence you have on money laundering over to the DOJ....Trump's DOJ...I am sure they will get right on it...

Or are you going to say that the Democrats are more powerful than Trump and the DOJ?

You do know that money laundering is an actual thing that people who are fairly high up can be arrested for right??  Ask Paul Manafort


----------



## theHawk (Jan 4, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...



If the Iraqi government asks the US to pull out, and President Trump complies, you lefties will be screaming how he retreated and created a void in Iraq which will only lead to more war there.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Jan 4, 2020)

BWK said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > The United States Is Now at War With Iran
> ...


Only idiot in this exchange is you....

Now before you respond back to me -- go google the word "satire" --- then take a nap...


----------



## theHawk (Jan 4, 2020)

BWK said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > The United States Is Now at War With Iran
> ...



Even the Donald underestimated the Hussein’s treasonous abilities.  The Hussein appeased Iran and did whatever they asked.  Yet they still carried out attacks in Yemen, and worked to destabilize the region.  It’s almost as if they were emboldened by a weak US President knowing he would do nothing to stop them.


----------



## Polishprince (Jan 4, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> The United States Is Now at War With Iran
> 
> As much as Trump campaigned on not getting us further entangled in endless wars in the Middle East; with no exit strategy in sight --- as much as Trump and his cult followers pretend that they were against the war in Iraq all along -- I find it ironic that their authorization for taking out the military leader of a sovereign nation is the same authorization that allowed Bush to invade Iraq 18 years ago.....
> 
> ...




We aren't any more at war with the Axis of Evil than we were last week at this time.

Its my belief that the whacking of Soleimani has reduced tensions in the area and the possibility of war. between the Mullahs and America. Right now, they are shitting themselves in Tehran, they realize there is a new sheriff in town who isn't going to put up with their shit.

If I were advising Khamenei,  I'd tell him to work hard to collude with Sleepy Joe to rig the upcoming election, not to fight a war he cannot win.     Donald J. Trump is an Existential Threat to Islamonazi Terror, they can't risk angering him any more.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Jan 4, 2020)

theHawk said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > j-mac said:
> ...


Obama pulled out a significant number of troops because the Iraqi government asked them to pull out.....how did you respond to that??

Graham rips Obama over Iraq troop withdrawal: ‘That’s a bunch of bulls–, pardon my French’


Idiot, I was against the war in Iraq back in 2003...I was against it then for the same reason dic suckers like you claim to be against it now...why the fuck do you think I would change my position on that??


----------



## Likkmee (Jan 4, 2020)

Tell the CIA to take out a building. The flags will wave and it's on ! War is good for the economy !


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Jan 4, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > The United States Is Now at War With Iran
> ...


Would the "whacking" of one of generals result in eased tensions or would we see them as an act of war?

This American narcissism we have in the middle east is why we have been at war over there for almost 20 years...because we have this belief that if we do something, others are supposed to react to it in a way that we wouldn't ourselves.....

This is not going to lead to us leaving Iraq...because now we can continue to claim that our troops need to remain there indefinitely because of the "increased tensions" -- that your dumb ass just said eased....


----------



## theHawk (Jan 4, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...



That’s how neocons acted yes.  How did the leftwing media act when President Trump ordered a withdraw in Syria from the Turkish border?  They howled it was the end of the world and we were “betraying” the Kurds.


----------



## Polishprince (Jan 4, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...





I think what you are failing to realize Biff, is that Gen. Soleimani was one of the main instigators of Terrorism in the Middle East.   He's the originator of a lot of their ideas like IED's and other strategeries of evil.     

Capping his worthless behind might allow a Moderate general, someone who isn't as crazy to emerge and bring a measure of sanity into the Iran experience.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Jan 4, 2020)

theHawk said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


I am not the left wing media...I want all of the troops out of the middle east...period...

I WAS AGAINST THE WAR IN IRAQ BACK IN 2003 -- back when the so-called mainstream media was cheerleading it.....back when the media offered no push back at all -- back when Rumsfeld was able to say "we will be there for a few weeks, a few months, but definitely not longer than that" -- and the media didn't push back at all...

And now Trump is claiming a war with Iran will go pretty quickly...based on what??

No one to this day can tell me why we are still in Iraq and Afghanistan after nearly 20 years without using the same talking points they used 20 years ago...which tells me us being there isn't fixing shit....


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Jan 4, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


You ever wonder why Iran was able to have such a strong proxy presence in Iraq after we invaded it??

If you buy into this Iraq invasion dumb shit -- then shouldn't Iran's ability to influence anything in that region be decreased??

However, we are still having embassy attacks in a country we claim to have liberated -- 18 years later....why are we still there?


----------



## Polishprince (Jan 4, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...



I don't think there will be a war between America and Iran in 2020 at all.

Trump doesn't want it, and Khamenei REALLY doesn't want it.   It makes no sense for the Iranian mullahs to start a war and incur that kind of expense in 2020, when if they can maneuver to get Sleepy Joe back in , they will start getting the pallets of cash back when the Deal is reinstituted.


----------



## xband (Jan 4, 2020)

The War Powers Act keeps Trump in check.


----------



## Likkmee (Jan 4, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...


Same reason as the NK DMZ, Germany( to breed them tinted), Japan,Guam, aaaaaaaa


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Jan 4, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


Lol @ war makes no sense for Iran....

A war made no sense for Saddam either -- but it didn't stop you or anyone else from being gung ho about going to war with them....believing he was behind 9/11 and believing he was going to conduct a nuclear strike against the US...

So I hope you folks truly learned a lesson from 18 years ago and you will push back when the rhetoric starts to ramp up......


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Jan 4, 2020)

xband said:


> The War Powers Act keeps Trump in check.


Adorable...


----------



## BWK (Jan 4, 2020)

BWK said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > The United States Is Now at War With Iran
> ...


----------



## BWK (Jan 4, 2020)

j-mac said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > j-mac said:
> ...


This was meant for you. Trump predicted Obama would attack Iran to 'get elected'  What right action was that? To be full of shit before Trump was an illegal president ranting about Obama going to war with Iran, or after? Remember when Trump was all for going in and bombing the shit out of them and taking their oil?  What right action are you talking about? Trump has two contradictory views on the middle east. Staying out and going in. That dumb sob doesn't have a clue, and neither do you.


----------



## j-mac (Jan 4, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...




Easy....The same reason we are in any country, to protect American interests.


----------



## j-mac (Jan 4, 2020)

BWK said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...




LOL....I find it funny when progressives like you are so triggered by anyone who doesn't agree with you...

And what war are you speaking of? We aren't at war with Iran...It was a simple response for killing American's....


----------



## BWK (Jan 4, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


Too late, there already is. iran will retaliate and it will get our attention, all because of your "idiot in chief" who canceled a great deal with Iran. 

You have to look to a Republican to fuck up good foreign policy. They were wrong in Iraq, and they were wrong to get rid of a deal that kept the peace. What a failure. 

And by the way, tell Trump Rocket man says hello.


----------



## Polishprince (Jan 4, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...





But Trump is against war.   Its the libs who would love to push America into an unpopular land war in Asia, but Trump is smart enough to avoid it.   And the mullahs as well don't want it, I think they will stay on their best behavior.


----------



## j-mac (Jan 4, 2020)

BWK said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...




Good foreign policy? 

I'm sorry, I learned as a child that you can't buy friends.


----------



## Polishprince (Jan 4, 2020)

BWK said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...



Iran would be pretty freaking stupid to retaliate, BWK.

And that's why they won't do it IMHO.  From their standpoint, if they just wait until this fall and Trump loses, they get their pallets of cash and their "Deal" back.  A war against America puts that in jeopardy


----------



## BWK (Jan 4, 2020)

j-mac said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > j-mac said:
> ...


And what do you think their response is going to be to your response? And by the way, the soldiers who died were a result of wartime deaths. Not that this General didn't deserve to die, but how stupid do you have to be to cancel a good Iran  deal, get impeached, and then go and take out the very General of Iran that we know will trigger a response? You can be stupid about it, because you're a dupe to Trump, but other people have more sense. Going after Iran like this was a distraction for the news cycle. I have news for you, it's a losing strategy for Trump. The majority want him removed and the majority feel there should be a real senate trial. There, so much for Trumps distraction; Most Americans believe Trump committed impeachable offense


----------



## j-mac (Jan 4, 2020)

BWK said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...




LOL....Iran will do nothing of consquence, and if they do, they will pay the price...As for the rest of your fantasy here, you need to stay on topic.


----------



## BWK (Jan 4, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


You know what, here's what I have to say about that,  when you have got an "idiot in chief" like Trump contradicting himself the whole way, criticizing and being wrong about Obama, canceling out a great Iran deal that kept the peace, only to rattle their chain as a result of that horrible move by Trump, being wrong on every foreign policy decision, and getting impeached, Trump is desperate.  Who knows what will happen.  If Iran retaliates, Trump will just go and bomb the shit out of whoever and get their oil. It's a distraction to his horrible failures.  Trump predicted Obama would attack Iran to 'get elected'


----------



## White 6 (Jan 4, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> The United States Is Now at War With Iran
> 
> As much as Trump campaigned on not getting us further entangled in endless wars in the Middle East; with no exit strategy in sight --- as much as Trump and his cult followers pretend that they were against the war in Iraq all along -- I find it ironic that their authorization for taking out the military leader of a sovereign nation is the same authorization that allowed Bush to invade Iraq 18 years ago.....
> 
> ...



No need to declare a war unless you want to put a bunch of troops on the on the ground in the country you wish to attack.  They should have held Bush Jr.'s feet to the fire on that one, but they didn't, because the Right-wing sold it partly on patriotism, saying anyone not supporting was unpatriotic and morons actually believed it.


----------



## j-mac (Jan 4, 2020)

BWK said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...




We don't need their oil...So, there's that...


----------



## BWK (Jan 4, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...


Sorry, I deserved that. Wrong poster. Your OP is spot on.


----------



## BWK (Jan 4, 2020)

j-mac said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


You don't, I don't, but Trump does.


----------



## Polishprince (Jan 4, 2020)

BWK said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...





It sounds like you are of the view that Iran would be pretty fucking stupid to retaliate against America.

And I can agree on that


----------



## j-mac (Jan 4, 2020)

White 6 said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > The United States Is Now at War With Iran
> ...




Why sure why would we think that, what with all the predictions on how we were going to loose, and efforts to sabatoge and all....Nah, that was soooooo patriotic...


----------



## BWK (Jan 4, 2020)

Likkmee said:


> Tell the CIA to take out a building. The flags will wave and it's on ! War is good for the economy !


At the expense of dead American soldiers. When are you joining?


----------



## j-mac (Jan 4, 2020)

BWK said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...




Give me a break...It's a tired progressive trope...And absolves you from posting anything that requires thought...


----------



## Meathead (Jan 4, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> The United States Is Now at War With Iran
> 
> As much as Trump campaigned on not getting us further entangled in endless wars in the Middle East; with no exit strategy in sight --- as much as Trump and his cult followers pretend that they were against the war in Iraq all along -- I find it ironic that their authorization for taking out the military leader of a sovereign nation is the same authorization that allowed Bush to invade Iraq 18 years ago.....
> 
> ...


Did Obama declare war on Pakistan when the Seals took out bin Laden?


----------



## whitehall (Jan 4, 2020)

The President is protecting American lives and resources by taking out the head of the rabble that stormed the embassy. Why does the left want a declaration of war? Did Clinton declare war on Yugoslavia?


----------



## gipper (Jan 4, 2020)

BWK said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...



Condemning Iran for aggression when you just assassinated their guy in Iraq, a country you illegally invaded and continue to occupy militarily, is nonsense.


----------



## j-mac (Jan 4, 2020)

gipper said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > j-mac said:
> ...




You should hop a flight and go be with your allies.


----------



## BWK (Jan 4, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


It's irrelevant either way. What Trump did was a result of his ego, when Obama and the country humiliated Trump over his idiotic birther bs, and he went pouting home and told Melania the country would pay for making fun of him at the dinner. Boo-hoo! But ha, he was right. He did. He axed a great deal at the expense of the country, he criticized Obama about him going to war with Iran, which he never did, Trump turned around and contradicted his own stance on Iran by provoking conflict in the ME, threatening to bomb the shit out of them and get their oil, and as we speak, he is bombing Generals from Iran. Mission accomplished almost. Trump wants the oil, but his impeachment is a threat to that. So who knows what happens next. Trump has no foreign policy ideas, and he just cares about his own wealth. So whatever he feels like doing in the moment he might do, and everyone else can go straight to hell.

I do think it is hilarious and sad, that your only defense of Trump is not to praise his foreign policy, but to distract about Iran doing nothing. Just reveals the fact that you know yourself he sucks at foreign policy.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 4, 2020)

He have no other choice but to go to war. The majority of the Iranians didn't like the Quds leader. Unless the Iranian people don't rise up against their rulers, that he will have to bomb all of those that are in the way. Obama supplied them with high powerful weapons and bombs.


----------



## BWK (Jan 4, 2020)

gipper said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > j-mac said:
> ...


Thank you! I couldn't agree more.


----------



## BWK (Jan 4, 2020)

Aletheia4u said:


> He have no other choice but to go to war. The majority of the Iranians didn't like the Quds leader. Unless the Iranian people don't rise up against their rulers, that he will have to bomb all of those that are in the way. Obama supplied them with high powerful weapons and bombs.


Do you have links proving that?


----------



## BWK (Jan 4, 2020)

j-mac said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


Are you saying he is wrong? How?


----------



## j-mac (Jan 4, 2020)

BWK said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...




Then you can get out too...


----------



## gipper (Jan 4, 2020)

BWK said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


You can’t fix stupid. 

Uncle loves the stupid.


----------



## Polishprince (Jan 4, 2020)

BWK said:


> Aletheia4u said:
> 
> 
> > He have no other choice but to go to war. The majority of the Iranians didn't like the Quds leader. Unless the Iranian people don't rise up against their rulers, that he will have to bomb all of those that are in the way. Obama supplied them with high powerful weapons and bombs.
> ...




Why would you think that most Iranians are in favor of Terrorism and Evil, as personified by Soleimani?

From the men from Iran I know, I don't find that to be the case at all.  In fact, most Iranians from this view are in favor of Freedom and hate evil


----------



## BWK (Jan 4, 2020)

theHawk said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...


Now if that isn't the pot calling the kettle black.  America is likely complicit in war crimes in Yemen. It's time to hold the US to account | Mohamad Bazzi  Damn man! You stepped straight into that pile of shit head first didn't you?


----------



## BWK (Jan 4, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Aletheia4u said:
> ...


I'm asking for proof where Obama supplied the Iranians military capability with money that was frozen in foreign banks that was never ours. I have no idea what you are talking about?


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 4, 2020)

" The Three Wise Men who came from Iran (Persia) to see the Baby Jesus. And then how we Christians went to see the Iranians!" - Marvelous Michael Moore


----------



## BWK (Jan 4, 2020)

gipper said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > j-mac said:
> ...


Doesn't he though. I wonder if anyone reminded those thousands of deployed troops heading  to the ME, what Trump told his crowds about bombing the shit out of those countries and getting their oil? Did Trump tell them that he wants the oil, and that he was impeached so he needed a distraction at the troops expense? Do Trumps Duped supporters care? Fuck no! What a pitiful lot of people.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 4, 2020)

*Syrian Girl: 2020 Is 2003 All Over Again*
*



*


----------



## BWK (Jan 4, 2020)

basquebromance said:


> " The Three Wise Men who came from Iran (Persia) to see the Baby Jesus. And then how we Christians went to see the Iranians!" - Marvelous Michael Moore


----------



## gipper (Jan 4, 2020)

BWK said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


The ironic thing is the dumb Ds now have a real legitimate reason to impeach and remove Trump. His illegal and unconstitutional actions in Iraq. He committed an act of war, without congressional approval (of course many presidents have done this without consequences). The irony is the Ds will gladly approve of Donnie’s acts of war.


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 4, 2020)

Every time an American soldier or civilian dies, remember that Trump chose this.


----------



## Polishprince (Jan 4, 2020)

basquebromance said:


> Every time an American soldier or civilian dies, remember that Trump chose this.




Trump chose nothing.  Americans have never stopped being killed during the Obama Regime.


----------



## j-mac (Jan 4, 2020)

gipper said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > j-mac said:
> ...


That must be why you're here...

Sent from my SM-T587P using Tapatalk


----------



## gipper (Jan 4, 2020)

j-mac said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


That’s right. I’m here to educate the ignorant. Are you learning anything?


----------



## debbiedowner (Jan 4, 2020)

BWK said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...



They don't what they're talking about either so it's useless.


----------



## debbiedowner (Jan 4, 2020)

gipper said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



Even Tucker is trying to educate the ignorant.

Tucker Carlson Comes Out Against Trump’s Iran Strike


----------



## gipper (Jan 4, 2020)

debbiedowner said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > j-mac said:
> ...


THAT FUCKIN TRAITOR.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 4, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> The United States Is Now at War With Iran
> 
> As much as Trump campaigned on not getting us further entangled in endless wars in the Middle East; with no exit strategy in sight --- as much as Trump and his cult followers pretend that they were against the war in Iraq all along -- I find it ironic that their authorization for taking out the military leader of a sovereign nation is the same authorization that allowed Bush to invade Iraq 18 years ago.....
> 
> ...


The US has been at war with Iran since the 1979 revolution when they took over our embassy and held diplomats hostage.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Jan 4, 2020)

War is good for business. The Republicans are in hog heaven.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 4, 2020)

debbiedowner said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > j-mac said:
> ...


Tucker is a very smart articulate man, who has been against war or confrontation with any country for the longest time. On the Iran issue unfortunately he is wrong and it's possible it's due to his ignorance in the matter, or he could just be inflexible on these kinds of issues, as is Rand Paul.


----------



## Polishprince (Jan 4, 2020)

Vandalshandle said:


> War is good for business. The Republicans are in hog heaven.




Trump would disagree with that.

As the great Virgil Solozzo pointed out, "Blood is a big expense"


----------



## Vandalshandle (Jan 4, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > War is good for business. The Republicans are in hog heaven.
> ...



Right. I am sure that if the main export of the Middle East was potatoes, Trump would still be doing what he is doing.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 4, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > The United States Is Now at War With Iran
> ...


In fact this whole series of moves by Iran was to create mayhem and death, specifically of Americans in the Middle East in order to create doubt  in the mind of Americans about Trump's reelection.  So Soleymani was telling the Dems "don't worry, I got your back!"  But instead he got a missile sent by Trump.  If the Dems aren't conspiring with corrupt people in the intelligence agencies to impeach Trump, they're conspiring with our enemies.

 Let's not forget that the terrorist ass kissing Dems sent bloodthirsty  Soleymani and the Mullah's in charge of Iran a planeload with billions in cash, in the middle of the harshest sanctions ever, giving them a lifeblood to continue their terroristic campaign in the region and the world in general.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 4, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> The United States Is Now at War With Iran
> 
> As much as Trump campaigned on not getting us further entangled in endless wars in the Middle East; with no exit strategy in sight --- as much as Trump and his cult followers pretend that they were against the war in Iraq all along -- I find it ironic that their authorization for taking out the military leader of a sovereign nation is the same authorization that allowed Bush to invade Iraq 18 years ago.....
> 
> ...



You moron Stalinists try so hard, and fail so abysmally...


----------



## Gracie (Jan 4, 2020)

We are at war? I guess I must have missed the announcement on the news.

Anyway...in answer to your question...no. Let them make the next move. Daddy always said "don't start a fight, but make damn sure you defend yourself".


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 4, 2020)

depotoo said:


> Iran has been escalating attacks against the US since Oct.



Now those attacks will stop, making democrats haz a sadz, because it is another achievement by Trump.

What do democrats want? Dead Americans! When do they want them? Always!


----------



## justoffal (Jan 4, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> The United States Is Now at War With Iran
> 
> As much as Trump campaigned on not getting us further entangled in endless wars in the Middle East; with no exit strategy in sight --- as much as Trump and his cult followers pretend that they were against the war in Iraq all along -- I find it ironic that their authorization for taking out the military leader of a sovereign nation is the same authorization that allowed Bush to invade Iraq 18 years ago.....
> 
> ...



No need....Iran has declared war on itself.  A little tune up here and there is just what the doctor ordered.  The leading cleric's would benefit from such a declaration because the masses already want them out. Taking out a target like the murderous General is a message that any of the top brass can be ended in a moment's notice. Now it's just time to sit back and let time do it's thing. Iran is rotting from the inside out we must do nothing to interrupt that process including declare war upon them.

Jo


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Jan 4, 2020)

Uncensored2008 said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > Iran has been escalating attacks against the US since Oct.
> ...


Why would those attacks stop??

We been in Iraq for over 18 years.....and what did that stop??


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Jan 4, 2020)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > The United States Is Now at War With Iran
> ...


Why are we still in Iraq??

Not one of you dic suckers have answered that question yet....

After 18 years...how is it that Iran has MORE INFLUENCE in Iraq than 18 years ago??


----------



## justoffal (Jan 4, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...



Ooooh.....another Article of Impeachment!   Go for it dude! 
Call your transexual congress-prick today and insist on it!

Jo


----------



## justoffal (Jan 4, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > depotoo said:
> ...



It stopped one High ranking General from breathing.

Jo


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 4, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > depotoo said:
> ...



Lack of coordination by their major strategic planner. See, Obama's dear and close friend recently came to room temperature.

Democrats across the nation are mourning.


----------



## justoffal (Jan 4, 2020)

j-mac said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > j-mac said:
> ...



Yep....took away a major campaign argument that he is soft on the middle east... They have been screaming it since day one.

Jo


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 4, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...



Dunno, we should have leveled Baghdad and left them to clean up the mess. But Bush and Obama wanted to play nation building. Couple of idiots, those two, The latter one a flat out traitor, loyal to Iran.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 4, 2020)

justoffal said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



Biff is already in pain over this, now you're just being cruel by rubbing it in....


----------



## justoffal (Jan 4, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...



I think there's a pretty good argument for having left Hussein in power.  But there were also some pretty good arguments for taking him out. Any and all actions have consequences that are unforseeable.  The real enemy does not wear a soldier's uniform.
The real enemy wears false piety of a religion that calls itself peaceful.  When it comes to the Battle for hearts and minds religion is the ultimate trump card and therein lies your answer.

Jo


----------



## gipper (Jan 4, 2020)

Roudy said:


> debbiedowner said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


Yes, the Empire is always right. Right?  

Achtung!!!!


----------



## justoffal (Jan 4, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...



What?  Are you completely simple?  The one-word answer is oil of course. 
Ask any Democrat or any Republican.

Jo


----------



## White 6 (Jan 4, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...



Before that Saddam kept them at bay. He hated them more than the right wing does.


----------



## theHawk (Jan 4, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...



If Iran does something really stupid, and *if* President Trump decides to go to war against them, he isn’t going to make the same stupid mistakes Bush did, like using ground troops to police Muslim cities.  Instead he’ll destroy their navy, and bomb the shit out of them to humiliate them.


----------



## okfine (Jan 4, 2020)

theHawk said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


And what is Trump going to accomplish, world peace? STFU


----------



## theHawk (Jan 4, 2020)

okfine said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...



We won’t have world peace until all of Islam is contained to the Middle East and they kill each other off.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jan 4, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> The United States Is Now at War With Iran
> 
> As much as Trump campaigned on not getting us further entangled in endless wars in the Middle East; with no exit strategy in sight --- as much as Trump and his cult followers pretend that they were against the war in Iraq all along -- I find it ironic that their authorization for taking out the military leader of a sovereign nation is the same authorization that allowed Bush to invade Iraq 18 years ago.....
> 
> ...



Unless we have an objective and an exit plan, and really commit to the horrors of war, we need not start another war. Since LBJ we quit fighting wars to win at all costs, this will just add. Letting human shields and hiding in Mosques alter our attacks doesn’t work. We either go in and destroy with a goal or we are wasting American lives.


----------



## Leo123 (Jan 4, 2020)

The democrats feel sorry for Iran when they kill hundreds of Americans and we take out their top terrorist.   What's really funny is that the Democrats and the MSM totally ignore the fact that Iran could come to the negotiating table.   No, all they can say is that Trump MAY have started a war.  What a bunch of fucking traitors.  Everyone knows that if Obumster was President they'd be having a collective Marxist orgasm.


----------



## Leo123 (Jan 4, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> So how does something Congress passed in 2002 give the President the right to do what he did 18 years later??
> 
> Or do you think a president can do whatever he wants when he wants??



The President is Commander in Chief.  That's what you lefties said when Obama took out Bin Laden.


----------



## okfine (Jan 4, 2020)

theHawk said:


> okfine said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


Good luck with that war monger.


----------



## NoNukes (Jan 4, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> The United States Is Now at War With Iran
> 
> As much as Trump campaigned on not getting us further entangled in endless wars in the Middle East; with no exit strategy in sight --- as much as Trump and his cult followers pretend that they were against the war in Iraq all along -- I find it ironic that their authorization for taking out the military leader of a sovereign nation is the same authorization that allowed Bush to invade Iraq 18 years ago.....
> 
> ...


Trump's attack was terrorism.


----------



## theHawk (Jan 4, 2020)

NoNukes said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > The United States Is Now at War With Iran
> ...



I have no doubt it terrified the likes of you.


----------



## Lipush (Jan 4, 2020)

Do you believe things are going to escalate further? I really hope not.


----------



## NoNukes (Jan 4, 2020)

theHawk said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...


No, I live in a safe country.


----------



## skews13 (Jan 4, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> The United States Is Now at War With Iran
> 
> As much as Trump campaigned on not getting us further entangled in endless wars in the Middle East; with no exit strategy in sight --- as much as Trump and his cult followers pretend that they were against the war in Iraq all along -- I find it ironic that their authorization for taking out the military leader of a sovereign nation is the same authorization that allowed Bush to invade Iraq 18 years ago.....
> 
> ...



Trump can't officially declare war. Only Congress can.


----------



## okfine (Jan 4, 2020)

Lipush said:


> Do you believe things are going to escalate further? I really hope not.


I was watching a guy on DW talking from Israel and it is worrying them big time. Way to go Donnie.


----------



## j-mac (Jan 4, 2020)

gipper said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > debbiedowner said:
> ...



Oh good grief!  All you people ever have when you can't discuss something is to call others you disagree with Nazi's or Racists or some such BS...It really shows your lack of intelect...


----------



## Leo123 (Jan 4, 2020)

skews13 said:


> Trump can't officially declare war. Only Congress can.



Sad, if we were attacked the Democrats would vote to raise the white flag.


----------



## Lipush (Jan 4, 2020)

okfine said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Do you believe things are going to escalate further? I really hope not.
> ...



If it was up to Israel, this guy would have been dead long ago. But Netanyahu is not Trump so he can't do that, I guess.


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Jan 4, 2020)

okfine said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Do you believe things are going to escalate further? I really hope not.
> ...


It must have been some left wing whacko.  Israelis are praising he exeutopm of Soleimani.  In fact, someare grumbling that Israel should not have waited for the US to do it.


----------



## j-mac (Jan 4, 2020)

Papageorgio said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > The United States Is Now at War With Iran
> ...



Who says we are getting into war? Only Leftists who want to side with our enemies....

Trump: "We took action last night to stop a war. We did not take action to start a war."

“We are a peace-loving nation and my administration remains firmly committed to establishing peace and harmony among the nations in the world,” Trump said. “We do not seek war, we do not seek nation-building, we do not seek regime change, but as president I will never hesitate to defend the safety of the American people.”

Trump: 'We took action last night to stop a war'



> Since LBJ we quit fighting wars to win at all costs, this will just add. Letting human shields and hiding in Mosques alter our attacks doesn’t work. We either go in and destroy with a goal or we are wasting American lives.



Now that I will agree with you on.


----------



## okfine (Jan 4, 2020)

toomuchtime_ said:


> okfine said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...


Doesn't change the fact that people are tired of conflict. No matter the political persuasion. It disrupts life on all fronts.


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Jan 4, 2020)

okfine said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > okfine said:
> ...


Israelis are certainly tired of conflict, but Israel's enemies are not, so Israel must stand ready to meet any threat, hopefully preemptively.  Despite all of  this, international polls find Israelis to be among the happiest people on Earth.


----------



## White 6 (Jan 4, 2020)

Lipush said:


> Do you believe things are going to escalate further? I really hope not.


Beats me.  Here is a link to someone a hell of a lot better at the Middle East than I or anyone on the board :Gen. Petraeus on Qasem Soleimani’s killing: 'It's impossible to overstate the significance'


----------



## justoffal (Jan 4, 2020)

okfine said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...





okfine said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...





okfine said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...



So make up your mind you clueless asshole. You are upset because Trump shakes Kim's hand but then you're upset because Trump takes out a mass murderer.
Which Trump is it that you're not ready to criticize?  The one who gets along with world leaders or one who doesn't? Alternatively you can simply admit that you're going to criticize everything he does no matter what it is.  We already know this.

Jo


----------



## depotoo (Jan 4, 2020)

okfine said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Do you believe things are going to escalate further? I really hope not.
> ...


The German DW?  Really?


----------



## Roudy (Jan 9, 2020)

theHawk said:


> okfine said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


We will never have world peace.  Humans have tried to kill each other for one reason or another since ancient days.  Look at how Democrats are behaving today, they have  turned into cult of insane, irrational, radical anti American tribe with socialistic tendencies that will literally do anything, including trample all over our rights and everything this country stands for, just to achieve power.  I doubt there will ever be "peace" with the Democrats ever again. As the older, more rational traditional Democrats retire or die, the crazy radical AOC types will rise to power, and basically at that point we are talking civil war and eventual destruction of this country and our way of life from within.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 9, 2020)

NoNukes said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > The United States Is Now at War With Iran
> ...


Is there anything that Trump does that isn't either terrorism or racism?


----------



## NoNukes (Jan 10, 2020)

Roudy said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...


The US is now a rogue state.


----------

